# New Anti-Spam Measure



## Gizmo (31/1/15)

I have enabled new captcha technology called FunCaptcha. Lets see if spammers can still get in..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (31/1/15)

Awesome! Thanks @Gizmo ! Looks cool as well!


----------



## Riddle (31/1/15)

Awesome stuff. So no more testosterone posts? Lol


----------



## MurderDoll (31/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Awesome stuff. So no more testosterone posts? Lol



Is that what they were?

I couldn't make heads or tails what those posts were going on about. Ha ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/15)

Thanks @Gizmo! And for the record if anyone is wondering who @Zodd from France is.... it's the toy killer MurderDoll!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (31/1/15)

Thanks Gizmo


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

One slipped in just now:

​


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

Thanks @Gizmo. Great stuff. Even if it reduces the spam it's a win


----------



## TylerD (31/1/15)

johan said:


> One slipped in just now:
> 
> View attachment 20506​


Killed it. Think that one registered before the new system.


----------



## johan (31/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Killed it. Think that one registered before the new system.



Thanks! double death then to @maria dumas  - I tried to nuke with right click, mark as spam.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (31/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Gizmo! And for the record if anyone is wondering who @Zodd from France is.... it's the toy killer MurderDoll!




I have no idea why its showing Im from France. Ha ha.
Maybe the internet here is through france or something?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (2/2/15)

One managed to sneak in.

Although a "cute" profile picture. 

I think you wants you @Rob Fisher. Better go teach her a lesson in the naughty corner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (2/2/15)

Zodd said:


> One managed to sneak in.
> 
> Although a "cute" profile picture.
> 
> I think you wants you @Rob Fisher. Better go teach her a lesson in the naughty corner.


This one....Its dead now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (2/2/15)

TylerD said:


> This one....Its dead now!
> View attachment 20633




At least we have the profile picture to oogle over.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

